

Show HN: Tmux urlview – Quickly open any url on your terminal window - jbnicolai
https://github.com/jbnicolai/tmux-urlview

======
jbnicolai
Made this weekend url tmp[0], a simple plugin/package manager for tmux.

See also tmux-fpp, a Facebook PathPicker wrapper for tmux[1]

[0]: [https://github.com/tmux-plugins/tpm](https://github.com/tmux-
plugins/tpm) [1]: [https://github.com/jbnicolai/tmux-
fpp](https://github.com/jbnicolai/tmux-fpp)

